# Bucket trucks for dummies



## emr (Oct 4, 2009)

We currently use a tow-behind 50 lift instead of a bucket truck. I have used bucket trucks years ago in the utility industry so I am slightly familiar with them. The reason for this post is for me to gain some knowledge with regards to the maintenance of bucket trucks. I don't really want to get into what brand is better and the whole rear-mount/forestry box feud. Like I said, I have used bucket trucks in the past, but I was never even the slightest bit concerned with maintenance. I am starting my homework early since I may be in the market for a bucket truck in the future. 

I have a few specific questions, but if anyone has any other info to add, please do so. Please don't think that I am trolling because of how basic my questions may be. Thanks.

1. What are the upper cables for and how important is it in a used truck to have them replaced or new?

2. What daily maintenance do the booms require?

3. What are you supposed to inspect on the booms on a daily basis? 

That's all for now, I am sure I will have more questions as the thread goes on. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Oct 4, 2009)

*aerial lift of conneticut*

I bought used bucket march 2007 my truck is 1998 international dt 466E all i knew about the maintence would be change oil every 2000 miles and grease i believe calls every 10 hours of use for the boom the turet which moves from 360 Degrees calls for grease every 40 hours.After owning one now for 3 and half years in the begining if i did not grease the boom frequently enough you will know when it squeaks.My unit has 2 hydralic pistons and 2 1 inch cables.Cables should be replaced every 8 years and also piston rods.If you can get diesel.Stay away from Gmc is what i was told because hard to get parts.3 GOOD brands from what i hear are altec,high ranger and aerial lift of conneticut.You can find alot of info on past forums about bucket trucks in here good luck.


----------



## emr (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks sharkfin. Can anyone tell me if a truck has 4 down riggers does that mean that the truck is a CDL truck? If a truck only has 2, does that mean that it is under CDL? Or do the number of down riggers have nothing to do with it?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 9, 2009)

Downriggers, which are normally called outriggers have nothing to do with CDL requirements. Most rear mounted bucket trucks I have seen have 4 out riggers. Forestry bodies usually have 2. A forestry body is a truck with a chip body under the boom. My truck has 2 outriggers a forestry body and is a CDL truck. Anything over 26,000 lbs needs a CDL. You will need a seperate air brake endorsement if your truck has air brakes as well. Thats the deal here in new york state at least. Be careful about buying a used truck that is "under CDL" sometimes sellers will register them for 25,999 but here in NYS they don't go by the registered weight they go by the door sticker. Also pay attention to the empty weight compared to the GVW (gross vehicle weight) the difference is the payload you can legally carry. Chips usually weigh about 500 lbs a yard. A yard is 3'x3'x3'. So do the math to see what you can legally carry. Don't forget about the weight of tools and passengers. Keep asking questions its a complicated subject. I know Iv'e learned alot in the past year..... Mike


----------



## emr (Oct 12, 2009)

Makes sense about the outriggers. Thanks. What are your thoughts with regards to booms with the cable in the middle instead of hydraulics? It seems like that would be pretty scary since if that cable breaks you are serious trouble.


----------



## bonker81 (Oct 13, 2009)

My experience is mostly with boom trucks (cranes) some times 2 outriggers means the boom will only rotate 90 degrees or so left or right of the centerline of the frame for a total of 180-200 degrees of rotation. 4 or even 5 outriggers generally implies full 360 degree rotation of the boom.


----------



## Amber (Oct 20, 2010)

*Maintenance*

i wrote an article about maintenance safety. It should give you an idea about what you should be doing regularly and how to do it safely. You should also regularly take your truck to a reputable service shop (one that reconditions trucks is probably the best) and have them service it. 

Here is the link to that article: http://articoolz.com/2010/10/maintenance-safety-on-bucket-trucks/


----------

